# Mage is home!!



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

FINALLY..I've waited forever! I only have one pic..and it's from my cellphone and was during the ride home. Fiance was nice enough to drive the 4 hours home so I could cuddle him in my lap!










I LOVE him. <3 <3 <3 

Oh, he weighs a little under 2 1/2 lbs. He did very well in the bath and now smells lovely instead of kind of like pee, lol.

He's very shy and wants to cuddle into me constantly. If you look closely at the picture, he has oddly colored front nails. I'll try and get better pics tomorrow but I'd like to give him a break for now. The nails have a brown discoloration around where they emerge from the toe itself. The back nails look normal..but the front ones are all like this and evenly so. There's some weird white spots near the surface of the nail on the brown as well, reminding me of when I bend a nail backwards and it turns white. The nails don't seem quite as smooth as his back nails either... I hope it's not a fungal infection or something worse. I'm making a vet appointment for a check up and I will have them look quickly. I don't think it's regular coloration, as it doesn't look like anything I've ever seen.

More pics to come tomorrow!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

He is so cute!! Looks likes a butterfinger blizzard..from DQ..he is perfect!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww he is adorable!!
Congrats!
Are you sure the nails arent just cause of his coat colour?
Darla has some nails with a little white on them and others are full black, she has 3 colours in her coat.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't think so. His back paws have multi colored claws but they look very different. The colors blend in smoothly and the nails are shining like normal puppy claws, the front claws are very lackluster and don't shine at all. 

If I run a fingernail gently over the surface they aren't smooth like the back ones. I don't know..maybe they are supposed to be dark and the breeder used a dremel and rubbed the color off? I'll email her and ask. She did say they were trimmed just recently...but the black nails in the back aren't like that.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

ILOVECHIHUAHUAS said:


> He is so cute!! Looks likes a butterfinger blizzard..from DQ..he is perfect!


lol a butterfinger blizzard.. perfect!!! You are so right! He is just adorable..Congratulations on the new family member.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks so much! ..and I agree...he does look like one! <3


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a beautiful merle!! Just stunning!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations..what an exciting day for you !!


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks! I was so excited I thought I'd burst. When we got home I bathed him, dried him then made him a little sweater out of some thick socks I bought just for that purpose. 

He did very well and just let me put it over his little head and fit it properly. He acts like it's not even there, which is a relief! My house can be chilly sometimes and I want him to be used to sweaters. He ate a little, then right now he's crashed on my lap with the sock sweater still on..<3


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

VERY CUTE! Congrats!

Not sure about the nails, I know some dogs just have discoloration, or the dremel thing is possible with the texture difference... hopefully you'll get an answer and its nothing.


----------



## Vixsyn (Jan 6, 2010)

He is so cute, and he does look like blizzard lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow!!! i just love his colors! awww!!! what a cutie! i cant wait to see how he looks when hes more grown up! and goodluck at the vet tmorrow i hope that nail discoloration is just normal


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

he is so georgous, congratulations


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww What a gorgeous puppy. I want one!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, congrats on your gorgeous pup!! I think merles are so interesting...especially in his coloration.  As for the nails...I believe a couple of my pups went from light to dark nails as they got older so I wonder if his are just beginning to change color? It wouldn't hurt to ask the breeder about the texture difference though. Good luck at the vet....I hope the visit goes perfectly!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

what apretty little boy! Cant wait for more pictures! Her nail colour may be due to her coat colours


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

A beautiful puppy...love his sweet little face and his eyebrows.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

New pictures everyone! Fresh from this morning. He slept in his crate just fine and I set the alarm really early. He was crying after being silent all night so I was betting it was bathroom time, sure enough, he peed outside and was brought to bed for a nap..then play time!

Huh, can't I sleep a little longer?









What did you just go and get? Are those toys?









No..it's just some weird thing that clicks at me...









I'll just get cozy on mom's lap. ( Mind the Pajamas. Lol )









So comfy here...









Wait! That clicky thing IS a toy!









Erf! I really gots it now!


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

More pics...Took the sad little fraying sock sweater off him. I'd love to sew it up but I don't have anything to do it with. It'll do for now.

What's this? ( Sorry, didn't notice the camera focused on his ear! )









*After a scratch* Hey! Quit kicking me!









I'll show you!









Getting a little sleepy...









I think I want a nap, mom. Quit clicking at me already!









Good night!


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a closeup of his claws.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG he is just too bloomin cute, am in love here! lol
Just want to cuddle and kiss him.

Not sure what the script is with his claws, i would ask the vet to ease your mind.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omg hes adorable i have a real soft spot for merles i love them he is just what i would love if fact he reminds me of my fav on the board MATEO!!! he looks a bit like alans mateo as a pup awwwwww i love him hope all goes well at the vets x


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats!! i love him too! he is to adorable.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

hes so cute. and congrats.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a beautiful little darling.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

He's gorgeous. i love him!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

He's beautiful! Chocolate merles are my fav and his markings are gorgeous.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

He is just lovely!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

too cute! hahaha i love him hiding his weewee with his paws LOL!!! oh no! it's not good to chew on the cam strap LOL


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous little boy ! ! ! I love him 
He does remind of Mateo as a pup too


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

He's beautiful. Love the choc merle coloring.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

He is beautiful! Perfect little boy! Congrats!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Ohhhh he's absolutely adorable!!


----------

